# Thanksgiving stove help..



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

So we normally have Thanksgiving dinner at my wife's parents house because her mom has a good kitchen and double oven. The problem is only one is working, and a friend told her it was the control panel.. Is there anyone here that knows how to work on these?

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Not very helpful but (shocker) millions of families successfully have Thanksgiving with a single oven. It can be done.


----------



## Stoker1 (Feb 17, 2014)

??? thought everyone had dual ovens since the '80s.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Tops Appliance. Great business and forum member.


----------

